# How many times have you read the hobbit and how old are you?



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 25, 2002)

High how many times have you read the hobbit and how old are you? Im 14 and i've read the hobbit bout 23 times!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 25, 2002)

Seriously?! That's about 3 times a year, I'm impressed! I'm 15, and I've read it about 3 times. The most recent being 2 weeks ago.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm 16 and I have no idea how many times I've read it, maybe ten. I'm reading it again right now. Why do you ask, were you just bored?


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm 15, and I've read The Hobbit more times than I can remember. I got it when I was about 7...

~Kit


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *I'm 16 and I have no idea how many times I've read it, maybe ten. I'm reading it again right now. Why do you ask, were you just bored? *





Yeah pretty much and i also wanted to know who many times people had actually read the book. Curious you know.


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Jan 27, 2002)

I've only read it twice. I was about 7 when I first read it and I never finished it. I can still remember which page I was on, it was p77 I don't know why I can still remember it because it was 6 yrs ago!


----------



## Rian (Jan 27, 2002)

I've lost count. I've been reading the Hobbit on and off for 20 years now.


----------



## Silmiel (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm 15 and have read it through about 10 times. I have some catching up to do! ; )


----------



## Bucky (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm 40.
I started at 15 or 16, whenever the Hobbit cartoon came out.
I'd say I read it about 25 times.

I usually go in this order:
THe Hobbit
LOTR 
Silmarillion
Appendixes
Unfinished Tales

This time, due to the movie, I went straight to LOTR.
But I am reading the Hobbit to my younger daughter, age 7.


----------



## dgoof911 (Jan 31, 2002)

I am thirteen and I have read it twice. Then i read the LOTR. I plan to read the Silamarilian.


----------



## Camille (Feb 1, 2002)

I have read it twice, the LOTR is my favorite and i am reading it again, 
Ah! and I am 25


----------



## Turambar (Feb 1, 2002)

And I thought I was bad!

I've just turned 15 and I've read it at least 5 or 6 times, the last being 2 or 3 months ago. I only first read it when I was, um...9, maybe.

Oh, and now I remember, I've listened to The Hobbit, read by Martin Shaw countless times.


----------



## Son of Gondor (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm 19 and i've read it only once, very recently. I found it to be excellent. Very, very clever book... More than just once, it tricked me into thinking something would happen when actually all the contrair takes place.

It matters not how many times you read a book...but HOW you read it. 

I particulary liked the arrival of the dwarves at bilbo's house,
bilbo's encounter with gollum, 
bilbo's brave attempt at rescuing the dwarves from the spiders, 
their escape from the elves,
and bilbo's dialogue with smaug

A friend told me he loves the book till the part Smaug leaves the mountain... because he was expecting the dwarves and bilbo to anihilate the dragon. I told him, PRECISELY...i think that's the clever part. That the dragon leaves them there and is killed somewhere else, thus turning more than just 1 army against them. It is a very unexpected twist...


----------



## Glory (Feb 7, 2002)

*just once*

1 and just because i bought it a week ago

*Re: just once*



> _Originally posted by Glory _
> *1 and just because i bought it a week ago *


by the way i am 18 i got exam so i better leave bye!


----------



## Grond (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm 47 and have read it at least 30 times maybe more.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm 28 and I've read up to chapter 10 of "the Hobbit", just as the gang have all managed to ge to Lake-Town.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 8, 2002)

15, and ive read it 9 times, im reading it again, and i've read LOTR 23 times


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nazgul_Lord _
> *15, and ive read it 9 times, im reading it again, and i've read LOTR 23 times *




Well done and good reading.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm 20.
My mum read me The Hobbit twice when I was 7,8,9ish, and I've read it a few times since then.
I've also listened to the radio adaptation about 5 times, most recently last year.


----------



## Anduril (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey...one question at time..

I've read the Hobbit 3 times...


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 4, 2002)

I am 15 and I am known at school as the Tolkien adict. I love the hobbit and have read it or have had it read to me 29 times. 

I like to keep track of who many times I read things, so I put a slip of paper with a talley of how maney times I have read the book.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 5, 2002)

am 38, it was first read to me in school around '73 so I was 10. didn't read it again until I was 17 when I started reading for my own enjoyment. 
then I found it at the book store and bought it - cost me a whole $2.25 (outrageous price ) it is still in very good condition too 

I don't read it as much as LOTR, say once every 3 years.


----------



## imladris (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm 14 and i've read the book 4 times.
(I don't have the book that long.)


----------



## Durin of moria (Mar 8, 2002)

wow i have only read the book like 7 times would be more but i read all the rest of his books in between 
i am only 14


----------



## tasar (Mar 11, 2002)

I feel odd. I've only read it twice.
I'm 17


----------



## Tao (Mar 14, 2002)

1...I need to read it again sometime


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 16, 2002)

I am 44. I cannot tell you how many times I have read it as I do not keep count. To busy enjoying the book every time I read it.


----------



## host of eldar (Apr 9, 2012)

1.. but I will read it at least once a year by now. actually I have an audio format of hobbit and I listen it almost everyday, seldom I could listen it to the end because I listen it on bus, or during walk or before sleeping and neither of them takes three and a half hour. it is fun indeed:*)
and I m 23..


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 9, 2012)

How many times have I _read_ the Hobbit? Probably only about 5 or 6 times all the way through (though started and abandoned many more times). I'm in my mid 20's now, probably read it for the first time twelve years ago. Now, if we're talking about Rob Inglis' unabridged narration I've probably finished it in completion at least 4-5 times on its own :*D


----------



## DerBerggeist (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm 18 and I've read it at least 7 times since I got it 7 years ago. It's the book that sparked my love for Tolkien


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 12, 2012)

I first read The Hobbit when I was 13 and have reread it several times since then, but I've never kept count. I would guess it would be around 20, though.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd say about 25-30 since 1977.

It was once a year or more until I 

1. Got into the Grateful Dead

2. Moreso, Christ found me & I discovered the bible all points to Him.


----------



## Only Mountain (May 6, 2012)

Ever since I started counting I'm at 22,.


----------



## Sulimo (May 16, 2012)

If the question was how many times have you seen the Rankin Bass Hobbit I would say over 40, but I think I've only read the book 5 maybe 6 times over the last 25 years, and two of them was about a year ago. Amazing book though. Reading it as an adult made all the difference for me. It also helped that between my readings; well listening and reading that I read Tree and Leaf, and that changed everything. I developed a whole new appreciation for the book that I never felt before.


----------



## The Thrasson (May 18, 2012)

At least 10 and I'm 45 years old. It could be a lot more than that. I've never really thought about how many times I've read any of the books.


----------



## Eruwaedhiel (Jul 5, 2012)

Probably five times, since 2004, and I'm 23 years old. I just recently read it again to refresh my memory after reading up on the details of the (2012, 2013) films... I couldn't quite remember enough details to have much of an opinion on what differences the films will have from the book.


----------



## Beorn84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ive read it 3 or 4 times but im a truck driver and have listened to it on tape more times than i can keep track of


----------



## Tarawen (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm 45 and I've read The Hobbit countless times. When my children were small it was their favourite book. My father is a Tolkien fan and it rubbed off on my sister and I. Incidentally my middle name is Arwen!


----------



## Halasían (Mar 29, 2017)

I've read the Hobbit from cover-to-cover exactly once. It was my first introduction to Middle Earth in 1975 when my neighbor told me about Hobbits and loaned me his paperback. I've read bits and pieces here and there over the years, and read Lord of the Rings countless times. I'm 59.


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

Beleg Strongbow said:


> High how many times have you read the hobbit and how old are you? Im 14 and i've read the hobbit bout 23 times!


I'm 21 and IDK how many times I've read it.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm 30 and I've read it 3 times. I like it very much, but it's not my favorite Tolkien work .


----------



## Andy* (Aug 27, 2017)

Just turned 48 in July and I have lost count the amount of the times that I have read The Hobbit.
The Hobbit is my favorite book and has been a mental lifesaver during my combat deployments while in the Army.
Granted those have been awhile ago .. but re-reading The Hobbit did bring some joy in a otherwise ugly time...

I do try to read The Hobbit each fall....A few years ago I read The Hobbit to my class.
Andy


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Sep 30, 2017)

I've turned 21 three times, and i've read The Hobbit at least 20 times. My favorite is reading for children and grandchildren... I love doing the Gollum parts!


----------



## Blueduindain (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm 17 (gonna be 18 real soon.) i've read The Hobbit many times. I usually read it when i'm traveling; it's the perfect book for a road-trip really!


----------



## Morwen Greenleaf (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm 19 and I will finally start reading the Hobbit soon.
I'm reading the Silmarillion first to get to know more about the history of Tolkiens world.
Reading is not really my favorite thing to do, but I am so curious to the books Tolkien wrote that I will do it anyway


----------



## st0rmb0rn (Jun 18, 2018)

Read it. But didn't finish it in 8th grade. Re-reading slowly, at 18.


----------



## MidnightStorm (Jun 22, 2018)

Twice. I didn’t quite enjoy it as much as The Lord of the Rings or The Silmarillion.
Still a good enough read though.
14 as of now.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 22, 2018)

I first read, _The Hobbit _when I was 9. I am now 22 and have read it approximately 7-8 times. It is more to the _LOTR _trilogy and _The Silmarillion _I am drawn. I read _LOTR_ prior to _The Hobbit _having now read both more than 25 times and find myself drawn to them once again despite my summer courses. So am re-reading them once more and suspect I will continue to do so for the remainder of my life.


----------

